# California competitions in November



## shelley (Sep 19, 2008)

Don't see a thread for these yet. For anyone who doesn't already check speedcubing.com five times a day, the Berkeley and Caltech Fall 2008 tournaments have been announced.

Berkeley Fall is November 15

Caltech Fall is November 22


----------



## crazyasianskills (Sep 20, 2008)

I wanna go to one of them but traveling is a problem.


----------



## not_kevin (Oct 5, 2008)

shelley said:


> ... For anyone who doesn't already check speedcubing.com five times a day...



Dang; I only check it four.

If I could only go to one, which should I go to?


----------



## edwardtimliu (Oct 5, 2008)

not_kevin said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > ... For anyone who doesn't already check speedcubing.com five times a day...
> ...


you should stay in utah and set up the online cube shop  im serious


----------



## Ellis (Oct 5, 2008)

I've never been to a competition before... I do live like 20 min from caltech so thats a yeah. I might go to berkley too, I wasn't aware of it until just now.


----------



## edwardtimliu (Oct 5, 2008)

Ellis said:


> I've never been to a competition before... I do live like 20 min from caltech so thats a yeah. I might go to berkley too, I wasn't aware of it until just now.


you should go, competitions are really fun... and you improve a lot just in that day...  well at least i did... got 3 seconds off my oh average 29-3
half a second off my rubiks average 17.5-.5 
go, thats a command


----------



## Ellis (Oct 5, 2008)

edwardtimliu said:


> you should go, competitions are really fun... and you improve a lot just in that day...


I kinda feel like a jerk for not saying ill go to berkley for sure when its a 4-5 hour drive when others are willing to come from out of state or even from another country. ehhh ill probably end up going.


----------



## choipster (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm gonna be up there for thanksgiving. might go a few days early to get in on the caltech one, though I probably won't compete. my first rubik's cube comp!


----------



## Ellis (Oct 10, 2008)

choipster said:


> I'm gonna be up there for thanksgiving. might go a few days early to get in on the caltech one, though I probably won't compete. my first rubik's cube comp!



why would you not compete if you're planning on changing your vacation plans to come early? Even if you think you'd be the slowest one there, I still dont see any reason to not compete, unless you're like.... trying to save $5


----------

